# JULES HAUEL POT



## digger don (Feb 22, 2008)

Guys I recently dug a pot with red writting on it that says JULES HAUEL No 120 CHESTNUT STREET PHILADELPHIA . No lid with it . Is this worth anything ? I had it in my back yard for about a month till I saw this site. I can put pics on if it is worth it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll start here.

 "Jules Hauel began business in the same city in 1839 with a vegetable hair dye and fancy soaps he created at his perfume factory. Hauel grew the business rapidly. In 1851, he built a $70,000 establishment at 170 Chestnut, several doors down from his earlier place of business at 120 Chestnut St. He put up his bearâ€™s grease in highly decorated ceramic pots. He eventually expanded his product line to become the most prolific user of transfer printed wares in the United States." 
 from  http://www.bottlebooks.com/bearoilstory/bearsoil.htm


----------



## digger don (Feb 22, 2008)

pics of Jules Hauel  pic#1


----------



## digger don (Feb 22, 2008)

Pic #2


----------



## digger don (Feb 22, 2008)

Pic#3


----------



## TROG (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Don,

 What size is the base as there are 2 different size bases for different lids /These bases come in black, red or purple


----------



## TROG (Feb 23, 2008)

This is a large nearly 4 inch lid


----------



## TROG (Feb 23, 2008)

This one is about 3 inches in diameter


----------



## digger don (Feb 23, 2008)

Trog  The base looks like it would take a 3 inch lid .  It is about 3 1/4 inch across the bottom


----------



## Digswithstick (May 16, 2008)

Don & Trog those are nice pcs. had to bump your post tired of seeing my commons on the front page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Digsws


----------



## LesFex (Jul 9, 2008)

Can I know more about Pot?


----------



## Staunton Dan (May 27, 2009)

Just dug this pot to go with the 4" high J. Hauel OP bottle that I dug a couple of months ago. The pot, which measures 3-1/2" in diameter,  is not in good shape and I don't have the lid but the bottle and pot go together and tell a good story especially with the information that is located on the Digger Odell page. I thought that I would bump a post that was around about a year ago. Pretty interesting stuff. Here's the link http://www.bottlebooks.com/bearoilstory/bearsoil.htm


----------



## Gidday (May 27, 2009)

The historic value would exceed any monetarily in that condition. An intersting find never the less.


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2009)

Great info Dan and very nice bottle ,thanks for posting them !


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 28, 2009)

That one shaving lid has 'saponaceous' written on it. Not a word you see too often so I looked it up. Having the qualities of soap. That's some odd advertising. Great finds!


----------



## suejashe (Sep 24, 2009)

Found a cover, intact with one small chip inside lip. Jules Hauel Saponaceous Shaving Compound with address in Philadelphia. Back-hoe dug it up on ground never used as far as I can remember. Where can I find out if it's worth anything. Below are pictures of containers without cover and I have a cover without a container !


----------



## glass man (Sep 24, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM SUEJASHE! LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE HAVING TROUBLE WITH THE PICTURES.[&:] JAMIE


----------



## TROG (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Sue,

 Welcome to the forum,

 What is the size of the lid and also the color of the print and adress that is printed on this lid.

 David



> ORIGINAL:  suejashe
> 
> Found a cover, intact with one small chip inside lip. Jules Hauel Saponaceous Shaving Compound with address in Philadelphia. Back-hoe dug it up on ground never used as far as I can remember. Where can I find out if it's worth anything. Below are pictures of containers without cover and I have a cover without a container !


----------



## suejashe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi !  Thanks for your quick reply.
 The size of the lid is approx 3.5 inches in dia., lid is white with lip approx 1/2 inch. Writing on top (lid) is black with white background.

 By reviewing the posts above, your pots dated Sept 27, 2004 is exactly like mine except your writing is in red. The border has stars just like yours. Hope this helps.

 Have a great weekend !


----------



## TROG (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Sue.

 Is this the lid


----------



## suejashe (Sep 26, 2009)

No. I still have mine. (just kidding).

 Yes that is the lid. Exactly.


----------



## suejashe (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello "Trog". I sincerely apologize if my humor affended you. Shall not happen again. Please advise if there is a website I may visit in order to investigate the value of my find. Thank you kindly.


----------

